# Shad



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

May ride out and try to bank fish this weekend.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought this was interesting. It was in Capt Tom Van Horn's report this week.



> Also, if you do not own a boat or your boat has deep draft, Bruce Fryer of Central Florida Airboat Tours, Central Florida Airboat Tours (407) 321-0753, is offering a water taxi services from the Jolly Gator Fish Camp for twenty dollars. Bruce can deliver you to points from the mouth of Puzzle Lake to Lake Harney and other shad hotspots.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> I thought this was interesting. It was in Capt Tom Van Horn's report this week.
> 
> 
> 
> > Also, if you do not own a boat or your boat has deep draft, Bruce Fryer of Central Florida Airboat Tours, Central Florida Airboat Tours (407) 321-0753, is offering a water taxi services from the Jolly Gator Fish Camp for twenty dollars.  Bruce can deliver you to points from the mouth of Puzzle Lake to Lake Harney and other shad hotspots.


Great deal, but it's the fee to come back and pick you up that's killer. ;D


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

> I thought this was interesting. It was in Capt Tom Van Horn's report this week.
> 
> 
> 
> > Also, if you do not own a boat or your boat has deep draft, Bruce Fryer of Central Florida Airboat Tours, Central Florida Airboat Tours (407) 321-0753, is offering a water taxi services from the Jolly Gator Fish Camp for twenty dollars.  Bruce can deliver you to points from the mouth of Puzzle Lake to Lake Harney and other shad hotspots.


That explains last week when I went down by the Econ. I saw some guy in waders standing on an island with no kayak or boat around. Good way to make extra bucks in this economy.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice catch !!  
im headed out in the morning in search of my first shad on fly!! So hopefully ill have a report for everyone!! Ill be fishing around the 46 bridge area!!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hardin
you have a pm


----------

